# Buying used lens



## willis (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey CR!

I would like to have advices to buying used lenses. I've been checking used lenses from internet now for while, mainly from CL. 
And what I came up with was http://goo.gl/4WxDF this one. That would be a lovely to get but as knowing internet... scams... that is one reason what have kept me away buying used stuff from internet.

Advices will be taken


----------



## Dark Reality (Dec 26, 2012)

I personally don't buy something I can't put my hands on beforehand when it comes to craigslist. Even craigslist advises to buy local.


----------



## 87vr6 (Dec 26, 2012)

buy it in person. try before you buy... price seems in line to me though.. According to google that is 1855 dollars which is only 145 less than I bought mine new last christmas from Adorama... 

So maybe just buy a new one...


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 26, 2012)

Try to get the date code or otherwise try to find out how old it is.

Exterior appearance is usually a good guide to how it has been treated.

As far as craigslist goes, I'd only do the local and in person thing. If the lens checks out in person, enjoy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2012)

Craigslist + shipping = scam. If you're in London, try out the lens.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Dec 26, 2012)

I've bought a 135mm L, a 10-22mm and a 1.4x II secondhand from my local dealer, all with a 12 month warranty and I've been overjoyed with both lenses, not used the 1.4x much, but it's useful as a keeper.

Personally, I've always been suspicious of eBay and the like, I can drive down to my local shop, handle the lens, compare with a new one, compare with alternatives, they would even take a purchase back if I changed my mind after a few days. I pay about halfway between new and a good low eBay price, but I'm confident of my purchase.

SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL SHOP !!!! Before online retailers remove the option of handling and trying in person. Both can coexist in the market, there might be a premium initially, but many local shops have price matches and offer that little bit extra that many online retailers can't


----------



## willis (Dec 26, 2012)

Only thing why I would like to get it used or as grey is the price... local dealer's price is 2359€ = $3118 and from US you get brand new one for $2099 (1588€) so that's kind of high price for that particular lens.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 26, 2012)

I've bought the following lenses used:

2 different 35L's
2 different 24-70's
50L
70-200 f/2.8 IS
85L II
100L Macro
135L
Zeiss 50mm Makro

Also bought my 5D2 used. All of those were on Craigslist and I had no issues with any of it. Just try and meet up in person and test the lens out. Shine a light through the lens and see how much dust is in there, test out the af, turn the focus ring and make sure there aren't any grinding noises, inspect elements for scratches. 

Tip for selling on CL - Most people looking to buy photo gear ask really specific questions and tend to use common photography terms. Scammers will only talk about price and shipping, but anyone talking about aperture, dust, mold, AF, sharpness, etc. is most likely legit.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 26, 2012)

I normally buy new, but had good luck with the lens and used 7D body I purchased on eBay. The lens I bought was a Canon EF 100-400mm L and it was an excellent lens, just as advertised. The seller posted great pictures of the lens and sample photographs taken with the lens.

I've purchased many items off eBay over the past decade and have never had a bad experience. I will buy a used lens there again when the need arises.


----------



## jcollett (Dec 26, 2012)

Good advice here. Craigslist is great for face-to-face meetups. Just periodically check your local CL listings. I search under CANON and look at what fit on the first page. After a while, you can get good at spotting good deals. Just make sure to meet in a public place and if the item is for a particularly large value, it would be advised to have a second person have the cash in another part of the parking lot or store you are meeting up at. If the deal looks legit, call them over to make the payment. Don't want to get jacked for $6000 because of that killer 800mm lens some guy had posted on the CL but was a scam. Just use your common sense and always be prepared to walk away from the deal.


----------



## RobertG. (Dec 27, 2012)

I bought all of my lenses used, except for the EF-S 18-55mm and EF-S 55-250mm, which were bought in a kit with my first DSLR. It was really a waste of money...

I had bad luck with the EF 35L. The autofocus is off and needs a lot of AFMA (+17), which was not possible with my 450D when I bought the lens. So this was rather disappointing but didn't stop me. 1 out of 12 used lenses is OK for me and I saved more than 3000€ in the meantime.

I bought used lenses from camera shops, ebay and members in camera forums. There is a large German forum about DSLRs in which you can find dozens of used lenses every month. At ebay you can at least check the seller's reputation. In a forum you need to trust your common sense. I always ask first if the lens is still available, then what kind of payment methods are available etc. and then decide to buy it or not. The conversation, which develops through the exchange of several PNs can tell you quite a lot of a person, e.g. his full name and address (if you ask for it). 

In the end you need to decide if it is more important for your to save 30-40% or have a warranty. If you want to save at least some money (maybe 10-25%) and have a warranty, buy from a commercial seller. At least in Germany they have to give you a 1 year warranty on used goods and if you bought it on the internet/by phone, you can send it back within the first 14 days without giving any reasons (local law in Germany: §§ 355 ff BGB).


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 28, 2012)

Few years ago, I was big fan of CL. That because I didn't know much about camera stuff. 

Few years later, I stopped buying L lenses on CL. I now rather buy new from authorized dealers for one reason, be able to select the sharpest copy. That is more important to me more than saving $200-$400 on used lenses.

My most recent purchases were 24-70 f2.8 II and 50L.
1. 24-70 II - tried out 2 copies from Crutchfield
2. 50L - tried out 4 copies from Crutchfield


----------



## Hillsilly (Dec 28, 2012)

I buy a lot of used camera gear on eBay (and occassionally sell things too). I've found most people are very careful to list their items correctly and I've never had any significant problems. To help reduce issues, I adopt a few strategies. I only buy from people with a very high positive feedback (ideally 100%, and rarely below 99.6%). For expensive purchases, I'll ask the seller a question about the item and see how they respond. I'll also look at the seller's other items and see how they're described. One of the more interesting new features from eBay is the ability to pay for the item after it arrives. In theory, that give you time to test the item and raise any problems before having to pay for it.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 28, 2012)

use paypal or credit card so you have some safe guard


----------



## curtisnull (Dec 28, 2012)

Lately I have bought most everything new. Years ago, I bought a 300/2.8 Nikon lens and a Nikon 1D ($5000 new at the time) on eBay. Both of the sellers had a high number of feedback ratings and were 98-99% positive ratings. I felt like if this many other people had good things to say then I could trust the seller. Both times the equipment was in perfect condition and the sale went off without a hitch.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Dec 28, 2012)

If I were you I would just buy new if I could not see it in person. It is only 150 dollars under new price. I literally just bought the same lens for the same price new sold and shipped by amazon so look around and use coupons and get it new for almost that price. Also, I am not sure if the warranty will transfer to you. That alone might be worth the price difference.


I looked into the post a little and just to let you know something seems a bit off.

http://asti.bakeca.it/foto-videocamere/canon-ef-70-200mm-5pih45967738
Look familiar? That was posted 9 months ago in Asti, Italy. It doesn't even list the mark II.

http://www.uglyhedgehog.com/t-65337-2.html

He might be legit but I highly doubt it. I would avoid unless I could get it in my hand and thoroughly test it. Seems like a scam to me.


----------



## LostArk (Dec 28, 2012)

I only buy new from reputable dealers. That way I get a warranty and customer service, and if I ever decide I don't want a lens I'm usually only out a little more than the cost of a rental. Plus, who knows what used lenses have been through. There are youtube videos about how to take lenses apart to clean the internal elements:

Canon 17-55

What if someone did this to a lens I was buying used? I really don't see the point of buying used except if you want a vintage or discontinued item. Just my opinion.


----------



## willis (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for replies, have to keep looking for.. :


----------

